# Best dressage girth (on a budget!)



## Gorgeous George (23 September 2008)

I need a girth for my new dressage saddle as the one I have was very cheap and narrow and is pinching George a bit  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as I have spent all my money on my lovely saddle I really need a comfortable easy to do up girth that isn't going to break the bank.

Recommendations please!


----------



## Silverspring (23 September 2008)

It really depends what you call breaking the bank...I really like the Frank Bains as it's fully elasticated which is fine if your horse has a whither to hold the saddle central.  I have a very similar Sabre girth but it's about 12 years old and they don't make the design anymore 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 in saying that it goes to show a good girth leather girth will really last the years!
I would say this was a reasonably priced dressage girth.

http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=3107&amp;cat=2&amp;scats=49,96

My sister uses the Amerigo, which I would say is a bit bank nreaking but a gorgeous girth.  She has an Amerigo saddle and the girth was a drop in the ocean compared to how much her saddle cost!

http://www.dressagedeluxe.co.uk/Shop.asp?viewmode=ViewProduct&amp;productid=65

I have never used a none leather dressage girth so can't really comment on the true economy girths.


----------



## jules89 (23 September 2008)

use ebay


----------



## Halfstep (23 September 2008)

The wintec dressage girths are fabulous.  Every leather girth I've ever used has rubbed my gelding, but the wintec never does.  The slightly more expensive one has suede covering and looks v. smart, and the best thing is you just hose them off after use.


----------



## KatB (23 September 2008)

Wintec girths


----------



## hellspells (23 September 2008)

Wintec if you don't want leather.

I have a stubben leather one that has girth guards thats looking for a new home (and def not bank breaking!)


----------



## ihatework (23 September 2008)

Another vote for the Wintecs, I actually prefer them to leather girths.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (23 September 2008)

Shires to a leather dressage girth for about £30 -

http://www.barnstormers.co.uk/acatalog/Girths_and_Accessories.html

Treadstone leather girths good and have elastic both ends, and are shaped at the elbow too.

http://www.4dobbin.com/productDetail.aspx?product_id=2929


----------



## Alibear (23 September 2008)

I've got a wintec one which is fab and also a stubben neprene one.
Neither is bank breaking but they do take a while to try after a machine wash as they are quite thick.


----------



## Halfstep (23 September 2008)

QR just to say I wouldn't touch the Shires leather one. It only has elastic on one side and that is a huge no no with a dressage saddle for me as it unbalances the girthing system.


----------



## HBII (23 September 2008)

Oh no I have got two Wintec girths one of which I dont need anymore ... I think it is 24 inch 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hb


----------



## MizElz (23 September 2008)

String girths  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I was dubious about using one - I was going to get a Thorowgood - but after the advice given here I bought a Stubben string girth and it is lovely. £27, and it hasnt pinched her at all!


----------



## SALLYT (23 September 2008)

I have a keiffer girth which I was given with the purchase of my new dressage saddle, its lovely and hasn't rubbed my lad.
Not sure of the price though around £25-30 .


----------



## Silverspring (23 September 2008)

Where do you put the girth straps with the string girth?  i looked at the stubben string girth as a summer girth but couldn't fathom where I would put my extra leather bits 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've never heard of a well fitting leather girth rubbing, surely hide on skin is better than plastic on skin anyday?


----------



## mickey17 (23 September 2008)

My frank baines with sheepskin lining thats selling on ebay at the moment! its great i had 2 but they no longer fit my horse on my new saddle!!


----------

